# Auction Score!



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Not the internet kind, but the in-person live auction kind. All this for $140. The cars in the front row are all uncut - the back row is all hacked (one beyond recognition). The star of the show is the Galaxie which is either an oddball or was just mistakenly left out of Bob Beers' book. He's got white w/lt.blue roof, but not dk. blue. Also, the seats are tan. To show the difference, I also took a pic of it next to my Fairlane, which has a lt.blue roof. See - this stuff is still out there!!!!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Righteous find Kraz!
DRAGjet


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:

Some guys get lucky on the way through the Twilight zone! heh!:thumbsup:
I never thought I would see another turq Mako in someone elses collection.
Sweet score, man!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Congrats on your windfall Kraz! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I envy you buggers that have time to hit live auctions, estate sales, and garage sales and actually land something. Nice score!!


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Ligier Runner said:


> I envy you buggers that have time to hit live auctions, estate sales, and garage sales and actually land something. Nice score!!


Believe me, there's a massive effort involved but I find the whole process very entertaining - even when I don't find stuff - so it's worth it to me. I just want to show that the stuff is indeed still out there and I also like reading about other peoples' finds. My area is sort of a hotbed of old slots, but I have to compete with several others who aren't even collectors - they know they have value and buy them strictly to flip them. The only people who bid against me at the auction were two guys who sell on ebay for a living.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Way cool Kraz.....speaking of resale, how much for the Blue #6 car?

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for posting all that, the police car is a prize as well. What a find, and a very good deal too! From a regular estate auction? There is so much stuff still out there, put away in closets, attics and storage rooms. 

I check out what I can when I come across things. Haven't been to an auction, checked out the lots on a few ahead of time - nothing I was interested in. But seems like every "estate sale store/antique shop" has a proprieter on a computer, and the stuff I look for goes on ebay, leaving a lot of glassware sitting on the shelves.


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

SCJ said:


> Way cool Kraz.....speaking of resale, how much for the Blue #6 car?
> 
> -------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


Sorry but that one's a keeper - didn't have one of those until now.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

SplitPoster said:


> But seems like every "estate sale store/antique shop" has a proprieter on a computer, and the stuff I look for goes on ebay, leaving a lot of glassware sitting on the shelves.


That's probably the reason for my experience. Late last year I had some time so I stopped in at an antique store about 20 minutes from home. They advertise they have about 10,000 square feet or some such worth of items for sale. I spent about 30 minutes in there and didn't see ANY slot cars. Big, small, parts, nothing.


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Here's an example of just how 'hit and miss' these auctions can be. It's been a few months since I found any slot items at all in my area. The same day there were two other auctions in opposite directions (about an hour away, each) and one listed 60's car models (another thing that I collect) and was very early, and another didn't list any slots, but had a picture of a very early AFX set box but no photo or listing of contents and was scheduled an hour before the one I went to. Talk about when it rains it pours! I didn't want to spend all day on the road for 'mystery boxes' so I chose the one I went to because they had a photo and I could see exactly what I would be bidding on. And yes, it was a small estate auction.

On the flip side, the last time I went there I wasted $90 on a box of slot JUNK (hacked up bodies - most of them cigar-box cars) because I got there late and wasn't able to look through the box. Win some, lose some I guess.

Antique stores should change their names to "Antique Stores With Stuff That's Too Fragile Or Difficult To Ship" LOL!! 

By the way, I use a website called Auctionzip.com You put in your zip code and it will show you auction listings within whatever mile radius you put in. Most of them have pictures and detailed listings.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Kraz,
Congrats on the find and thanks for the link. If you put zip code 07724 in the finder you'll see the link for the International Race of Champions or IROC. Penske could no longer get sponsorship for the race so that's it, it's history like the winged Daytona Charger. I worked in the town and loved to visit! They're auctioning off everything from cars and the engine and drive trains for them as well as autographed helmets, fire suites and memorabilia. You can register and bid online or bid in person.
The site is 1 block from Garden State Parkway exit #105. Anybody from the area interested in going? Maybe we can meet for breakfast before the auction?


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

krazcustoms said:


> Antique stores should change their names to "Antique Stores With Stuff That's Too Fragile Or Difficult To Ship" LOL!!
> 
> By the way, I use a website called Auctionzip.com You put in your zip code and it will show you auction listings within whatever mile radius you put in. Most of them have pictures and detailed listings.



HAR! I did find slots at an anitique mall in north FL, someone who knew what he was doing listed stuff for more than he would have gotten on fleabay. Some of it was actually decent and overpriced, not just missing parts or misrepresented and overpriced. thanks for the site, I will check it out!


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*super score*

Super score there Kraz. Never found that many at an auction..
Did get 5 AFX set this weekend thou..:woohoo:
I like the Machos... 
Got me droolin on the dang... Oh My God..Sparks...Smokin Key Board..:freak:

Keep us drool there buddy...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey Kraz, would you like to sell that #5 Chapparel in the front row on the far right in the first picture? I have been looking for one to complete my Chapparel collection I started. I really liked those guys when I was a kid. Any way let me know [email protected] Cool finds though really nice,


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice score. Wish I had that kind of luck.


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

ScottD961 said:


> Hey Kraz, would you like to sell that #5 Chapparel in the front row on the far right in the first picture? I have been looking for one to complete my Chapparel collection I started. I really liked those guys when I was a kid. Any way let me know [email protected] Cool finds though really nice,


Hi Scott,
its not a Chaparral, it's a McLaren Elva
still cool though 
I have it in black with white stripe, not for sale
Have fun


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Christo are you talking about the green car with the white stripe? I was talking about the white one next to it with the number 5 on it and no stripe. All the other sites list it as a Chapparel and it looks like one those boys from Texas raced when I was a kid. Anybody know what it is? I could be wrong I spose' LOL


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Christos, I just came from the Chapparel website and if you look at car #65 you will see that the white car #5 that he got at auction is a chapparel. Interesting website check it out


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

ScottD961 said:


> Christos, I just came from the Chapparel website and if you look at car #65 you will see that the white car #5 that he got at auction is a chapparel. Interesting website check it out


Hey, give us a link to the Chappy site!:thumbsup:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

The #5 car on the far right is a Chaparral (Not sure of spelling, but that's how it's spelled on the AW jewel case). Don't know what model of Chaparral it is, though. Christos, you may be thinking of the Chaparral 2F....

The green car next to the #5 is a Ferrari Dino.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Krazs' cars in the Front row in first pic from left to right are............

Aurora - Thunderjet 500 63' Galaxie Hardtop
Aurora - AC Powered/Vibrator 62' Galaxie Police car (first generation)
Aurora - Thunderjet 500 Indy Racer
Aurora - Thunderjet 500 Buick Rivera
Tyco - S Series Ferrari Testarossa
Aurora - Thunderjet 500 Dino Ferrari
Aurora - Thunderjet 500 Chaparral

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

dlw said:


> The #5 car on the far right is a Chaparral (Not sure of spelling, but that's how it's spelled on the AW jewel case). Don't know what model of Chaparral it is, though. Christos, you may be thinking of the Chaparral 2F....
> 
> The green car next to the #5 is a Ferrari Dino.


Scott, Dlw
you're right it is a Chaparral.









I was thinking of the similar McLaren Elva









While looking I ran into this great picture catalog of tjets
http://www.punkjob.com/TjetCollection/Tjets1.htm
Enjoy


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Joez 870 I typed inChapparel cars and came up with it. I didn't save it , sorry. I know I must be murdering the name too my spelling is horrible ! 
Christos, cool cars I really like that elva. You are right they do look similar. I was begining to think that I was rooting for the wrong guys as a kid ! LOL Actually I liked Mclaren too but those guys from Texas were the bomb !


----------

